# Trophy from the Fishing tournament



## arbra (May 24, 2018)

You cannot give it to Gulliver, AND you cannot sell it, so now I have an extra that is taking up a slot in my inventory with no way to get rid of it


----------



## AndroGhostX (May 24, 2018)

Ah that's a bummer! With this knowledge, we'll have tons of fishing trophies taking up space! >.< Why Nintendo?!


----------

